# new pics at the boards



## anua (Nov 14, 2004)

ive been out from here for a bit - but now im back -

here are some new 'wood' pics i did recently...im not good in 'kids' photography, so they are a bit 'cliche', but oh...well...

ive had some problems with negatives(films) so they look a bit different  - but i think i 'saved' them somehow(thanks KARA!!!!!!!!!bella!!_)))

oki, here they are:


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 14, 2004)

These are great!!!  They look very vintage.

Did you use liquid light to put them on the wood?


----------



## anua (Nov 14, 2004)

yep - i used sensitive emulsion - thats what you call 'liquid light', right?


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep, that's the same thing, Anua.   

Your work is beautiful!   I love the brush strokes here.   What a gorgeous look and feel these images have.    

I'm a huge fan of your stuff!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Karalee (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey! I told you it would work :cheer:


Theyre fantastic, shes gonna be soooo pleased with them!!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2004)

They're all good. I like the first and second one the best though. No-one is looking into the camera, they look less staged. 

That last one looks like you took a photo of a painting on a wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## anua (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks! :love: 
i showed them to Aneta(a girl at the pics) today - and she liked it! im soooooo happy with that!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 16, 2004)

Awesome! See it all worked out


----------

